# Photo of the lump on mares belly



## Candice (Mar 23, 2007)

This is Rony. She is a 14yr old mare and supposed to be due around April 8th. The lump bugs me a whole lot more than it bothers her. Not knowing if she is actually in foal bothers me more.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2007)

It could possibly be a hernia.... has a vet seen her? I think that the pressure of a pregnancy can make a hernia worse, with the belly swelling as it has to do. I hope she will be ok for you!


----------



## Floridachick (Mar 23, 2007)

One of my mares gets that ALL the time from the gnats. I have to keep her well coated. I bet its an allergic reaction to the no see ums. goodluck


----------



## Candice (Mar 23, 2007)

Our vet hasn't seen it yet. She was on the phone with me when I was clipping her and found it. When I described it to her she wasn't too concerned. Said she'd look at it next week when she comes out. Haven't had too many knats yet so I don't think it is that. Now, she did react to the alcohol from the utlrasound the other day. She blistered up pretty good just behind it so I have been treating that. I considered a hernia too but don't really think so. Jane had thought maybe it was something called and Oedema so I'm curious to see if it is that.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 23, 2007)

i have seen a lot of older mares get ventrical edema when pregnant. but it usually goes the whole length of the belly?? Its usually caused by an older mare thats had lots of foals and doesnt move around alot. Just not sure from the pic if that would be it?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 24, 2007)

That looks exactly like the oedema my mare had- it was also very hard and sometimes quite hot to touch.

We were alarmed because we though that an oedema would be soft- but No, apparently not so.

I have a Mini mare that gets this just before she foals- some years, but only when she is fat- which your mare is (I prefer "nicely rounded" myself!!)


----------

